# Raucheisen Leider



## PMarlowe (Feb 5, 2014)

I understand there might have been a collection of the various lieder accompanied by Raucheisen prior to the Man at the Piano compilation, possibly issued on LP by Deutsche Grammophon. Anyone have any further information on this?


----------



## PMarlowe (Feb 5, 2014)

The label appears to have been Acanta. Anyone familiar with these? I'm wondering if the sound on the LPs is better than the Man at the Piano collection, which can be harsh and distorted at times.


----------

